# "مريم صفر " والشعب القديس



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]جائتنى رسالة تقول : لماذا تُدافع عن الفساد يا "عوبد" ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا لو *​*[FONT=&quot]كنت مكان أبو "مريم صفر" مش كنت هتثور وتلعن الظلم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والسؤال مردود ...ماذا لو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كان زوجك – والدك – أخيكى .. مُوجه اليه تهمة تزوير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتتلقف سيرته الفضائيات ويصول ويجول إعلام ( نفس منطومة الفساد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى متهمين أياه بكل نقيصة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد صدر عليه الحُكم الأنترنتى وأنتهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فساد رشوة محسوبية تزوير وتزييف وبيع الضمير ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أحلو الآن ( إعلام الفساد ) لمجرد أنه يتناول حدوتة ( على هوانا ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يتعرض أحد لمسائلة " موقع نيوز الأخبارى " الذى بث أخباراً كاذبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الخبر المكذوب جاء ( على هوانا ) ..جاء على ما نشتهى ونظمأ إليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتحدث عن مظلومية "مريم"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فماذا عن مظلومية "الطرف الآخر" ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يوجد أحتمال ضئييييل متضائل أن هناك ظلم وقع عليه أو وشيك الوقوع  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يوجد أدنى أحتمال أن أحدهم قد سطا على الكنترول وعبث بأوراق الأجابة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يتعرض أحد لسرقة منزله وهو نائم داخله أو متواجد خارجه ومن مجهول ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مظلومية "مريم" تقع فى أنها ستعيد السنة ( سنة واحدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن شاء الله تدخل طب وينتظرها مستقبل [FONT=&quot]واعد[/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مظلومية "الطرف الآخر" تقع فى 15 سنة سجن مُشدد ولا ينتظر مستقبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين يعنى أية 15 مُشدد ؟؟ - لأ مش هتعرفوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أتمنى أن يعرفه أحدكم ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ألا يوجد أى أحتمال أن كاتب ( مجرد كاتب ) فى منظومة تعليمية فاسدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عُرضة أنه يتاخد فى الرجلين ؟ كبش فدا ...خروف تضحية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل فكرنا فى هذا الأحتمال ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أم أننا لا نُفكر سوى فى " الشعب القديس " الذى من المستحيل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يكون كاذباً أو يُعانى من خلل نفسى ما ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدرس الخصوص لـ "مريم" ومدرس الفصل وناظر المدرسة وواضع الأسئلة والمراقب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمُصحح ورئيس الكنترول ورئيس الأمتحانات والوزير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
جميعهم أتوا الينا غُزاة ... من الهكسوس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليسوا مننا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبداً ليسوا صنيعة هذا " الشعب القديس " ..!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]مظلومية "مريم" تقع فى أنها ستعيد السنة ( سنة واحدة ) *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]وإن شاء الله تدخل طب وينتظرها مستقبل وعيد *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]مظلومية "الطرف الآخر" تقع فى 15 سنة سجن مُشدد ولا ينتظر مستقبل*​





> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]عارفين يعنى أية 15 مُشدد ؟؟ - لأ مش هتعرفوا [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]ولا
> 
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


اهو دى المعضلة يا عبود
سنة  ولا راحت ولاجت ولا  مشكلة توابعها زلازل  من حبس وخلافة زيى مقلت وممكن تكون ناتج خطا بشرى ليس متعمد على فكرة[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (31 أغسطس 2015)

معاك حق يا استاذ عبود انا حاسة بمريم و عارفة يعنى تتعب و تتظلم بالرغم من كل امجهود اللى بذلته لكن كمان لازم نفكر ف الناس اللى ممكن تروح ف الرجلين بسبب الموضوع ده الموضوع مش موضوع مريم و بس . احنا عشان صعبانة علينا البنت و عايزين حقها يرجعلها مفكرناش غير بعاطفتنا تناسينا الناس اللى ممكن يتظلموا لما البنت دى حقها يرجعلها حقها لان ببساطة فى ناس كتير هتتاذى زى الكاتب مجرد الكاتب اللى حضرتك ذكرته . 
و اخيرا احنا مش عايزين حاجة غير ان الحق يظهر و بس


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

لا اعتراض علي كلامك يا عبووووووود وبرضوا سليم

وتتبقي الشفافيه بمنتهي السلاسة 

انشر اوراق مريم واجابتها علي الملأ لانها اصبحت قضية رأي عام ... أبرئ ذمتك من اي تقصير

بعدها يكون لكل حادث حديث ...​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (31 أغسطس 2015)

الشعب يرى صفره فى صفر مريم
ولن نفوق الا بعد النفوق
ففى كل مجال صفر
و لقد اعتدنا ال صفر فمعظمنا صار صفرا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

ما هو دا الى بقول عليييه 
حتى لو لها حق مش هيرجعلها-- علشان  كل الى انت قولت عليه--
 وانت قولت بكل بساطه سنه و تعيدها  و هتنجح و تدخل طب-- لكن كل التنين الى هيتحاكموا و الى فيهم هيتظلم ...
 و زى ما قولت ممكن يكون عامل النظافه  او اقل عامل عمل الموضوع دا فى الخفاء--
 او ممكن يكون من الاهمال  رقم الجلوس اتفصل من الورقه و الى بينقل الورق خاف يتحاسب راح حاتط الورقه  على ورقه تانيه مفصوله بردوا منها رقم الجلوس-- 
 يعنى ارجع اقول تانى محدش يعرف ايه الى حصل

انت بالضبت شرحت الى بقول عليه--- لازم كبش فداء -- مدام كدا كدا هنتطر نظلم-- يبقى نظلم اقل عدد-- الى هو عدد واحد -- الى هى البنت -- و مقدور عليها -- شاطره تزاكر تانى و تنجح و خلاص-- دى ديتها--
 و مهما حصل -- او مهما كان من اثباتات انها مظلومه  مش هيتاخد بيه للمصلحه العاامه- و البلبله الى هيشوفوها كل سنه و ملايين التظلمات و لاقوادى الى هتترفع-- فى اى حال من الاحوال مش ممكن تاخد حقها-- دا لو لها حق-- و الله اعلم--
 يبقى مجيش بقى احط عليها كمان و اقول مريضه نفسيا -
 الكلمه دى بتجبلى ارتكاااريااااااااا
(لكون انا مريضه روخرا مش بعيد )


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2015)

طيب يا استاذ عبود 
فيها اية كان الوزير ريح دماغة 
من اول اكتتاب ليها 
باعادة الامتحان 
ويا دار ما دخلك شر كانت السنة دي ما ضاعتش علي البنية 
وبعدين صفر دة مستحيل لطالبة متفوقة 
وكمان مدعومة دعم كلي من الاسرة 
يعني لو انا منها هقوم الدنيا ومش هقعدها 
اية صفر دة 
تعرف لو خدت 50 بالمية كانت تبقي مبلوعة لكن صفر .......
هو دة السؤال 
مش سنة ولا 15 سنة 
المذنب يعاقب 
عارف لما انا اخدت ملحق في الرياضة المالية علشان درجتين 
خربت الدنيا 
وهي تاخد صفر 
كتر خير البنية وخيبة املها في البلد والظلم اللي حط عليها 
طيب دي موقفها اية !!!!!!!!!!!!!
عمرها هتحس بعدل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عمرها هتحس بثقة في نفسها ولا في اللي حواليها بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب هتنجح بعد الظلم اللي وقع عليها تاني ولا هيصيبها الاحباط  من التجربة القاسية اللي مرت بيها 
ما هي مش قديسة دي لسة طفلة برضة 
شقاها كلة يضيع دة مش كارثة 
هل هتحقق النجاحات السابقة لو خسرت قضيتها واعادت السنة 
مستحيل طبعا 
لانها اتهدت حضارة واندثرت لو مخدتش حقها 
وفي غيرها ينعم بتعبها 
وبني احلامة عي انقاضها 
لك الله يا مريم انت ومن مثلك


----------



## gaser2 (31 أغسطس 2015)

لاحظت أكتر من مرّه المنطق في كلامكـ يا أُستاذ عبّود في مشاركات مختلفه ،وقد كان انطباعي عنكـ قبل ذلكـ مختلف أو مبهم لكن أخذ يتغيّر وأرى أنّكـ صاحب تفكير جيد وبتفهم في القانون ونظام الدوله وفي الشريعه الإسلاميّه والمسيحيّه والله أعلم في إيه تاني وبالتالي أظن إنْ موضوع إنتَ كاتبه هيكون موضوع جيّد أو فيه منطق عقلاني متميّز.

بالنسبه لموضوع مريم أظن إن تحليلكـ منطقي لكن من زاويه تانيه غير متوقعه طبعاً إذا كان حتماً حد هيضيع في الرجلين لكن السنه دي اللي هاتعيدها مريم لازم تكون بتحتسبها عند الله بس طبعاً الصفر مخلّي الموضوع مش منطقي ،فيه ظُلم هنا والظُلم طعمو مُر.


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2015)

يا سلاام  والبت دى ذنبها ايه تعيد السنة ليه وعلشان مين علشان شوية فسدة او متضامنين وساكتين على فساد سنين؟!!
ونفس الاشخاص دى زى مسكتوا وبسببهم هتعيد مريم السنة اكيد هيكون فى مئات غيرها هيتظلموا بسببهم  احنا عاوزين نقضى على الفساد ولا عاوزين نطبطب عليه و نصاحبه 
حاجة غريبة جدا  يعنى انت عادى عندك البت تتظلم وتعيد السنة ومش مشكلة الحالة اللى هى فيها هى او غيرها من الطلبة واللى مش عادى ويوجع القلب ان الفاسد او الساكت عن الفساد  ياخد حقه ؟! ويتسجن 15 سنة سجن مشدد ؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

آه عادي يعني تعيد السنه كده وتدخل طب ديه حاجة بسيطة يعني ، احنا كده واحنا قاعدين مرتاحين نقول عادي هتعيد السنه وتدخل طب ايه المشكله؟ هو احنا اللي هانمتحن تاني وتتحرق أعصابنا تاني وكمان بعد اللي حصل ده كله هيبقا فينا نفس أساسا نذاكر ونمتحن ، بس عادي يعني ، يعني واحد يتسجن ولا بنت تعيد السنه؟ متخليكو عاقلين كده بقا 
انت بتحاول تقنع نفسك وعايز تقنعنا اننا متعاطفين معاها بس علشان هي مسيحية ، لكن احنا مش مضطرين أبدا نثبت نوايانا قدامك او قدام اي إنسان ، ويعلم الله الذين هم له ، وهو عارف انها لو كانت مسلمه كنت هتعاطف معاها بنفس الطريقة ، ليه؟ لان الضمير الإنساني اللي خلقة فينا ربنا خلقه في كل البشر بيخليهم في لحظات يتعاطفو مع اي حد مظلوم او محتاج مهما كان دينه ، وانا شايفه مسلمين متعاطفين معاها بنفس الشكل لأنهم اتبعو ضميرهم الإنساني وحطو الدين علي جنب وأي حاجة تانيه علي جنب 
بتقول متتكلموش في القانون وأنتو مش فاهمين فيه وانا بقولك متتكلمش في الطب وانت ملكش فيه ، وكمان مش معاك اي دليل علي مرضها النفسي علشان تدافع بقوه علي انها مريضة نفسيا ، لما يكون معاك تقرير طبيب ودليل أبقا تعالي قول انها مريضة 
المرض النفسي مش عيب ، وصدقني بيصاب بيه الشعب القديس زي اي حد في الدنيا ، بس اللي عيب اني أقول علي حد انه مريض نفسي من غير دليل علي مرضه لمجرد اني اثبت فكرتي 
 يعني انا دلوقتي ينفع مثلا. أقول علي اي حد مش عاجبني انه مريض نفسي عادي يعني ولا ده يعتبر قذف؟ 
وبعدين انت في اكتر من مره بتنتقدنا والشعب القديس والشعب اللي معرفش ماله واحنا متعصبين واحنا مش بنفهم وسذج ومضحوك علينا ومتعاطفين مع البنت علشان مسيحية وبس علشان احنا عنصريين ، طيب احنا فينا العبر ديه كلها ايه اللي مخليك مكمل معانا في منتدي مسيحي؟؟؟ هل يعني علشان تكشفلنا حقيقتنا المرة يعني؟ 
يعني هل من الطبيعي اني أجي بيتك وأقولك ياعبود علي فكرة انت عنصري ، انت مضحوك عليك ، انت مش بتفهم ، كل ده في بيتك علي فكرة  كل ده علشان  مختلف معايا في الرأي اتهمك كل الاتهامات ديه بدون دليل وادخل في نواياك كمان وأفسرها علي مزاجي ؟ ، هل من الطبيعي اني اروح منتدي إسلامي وكده لوحدي بعيد عن مناقشات الدين أقولهم  انتو فاكرين نفسكو ايه ؟ انتو مش شعب قديس ، انتو سذج انتو مضحوك عليكم وأنتو وأنتو. وانتو. ، طيب ايه اللي مقعدك معانا؟ اللي يقعدك مع شويه المتخلفين دول؟ ده احنا علي كده ناس متتعاشرش ، وكل مصايب الدنيا احنا سببها لاننا مش بنفهم وبيتضحك علينا وبنتبلي علي الناس وكمان معندناش ضمير ومتعاطفين بس مع المسيحيين والمسلمين يولعو ، ايه ده؟ ده احنا طلعنا دراكولا ياجماعه :fun_oops:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

*جميع الاحتمالات واردة 

ممكن انها تكون مريضة نفسيا أو كدابة 

و ممكن تكون فعلا مظلومة 

لم أعلق عل الموضوع الا عندما ظهرت نتيجة الطب الشرعى 

لم اضع فى مخيلتى ان يكون فى الطب الشرعى فساد ايضا 

لذلك مازلت مقتنعة انها مريضة 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

انا فعلا قولت قبل كده ياايريني انها ممكن بتكون بيجيلها حاله هيستيرية مثلا تحت الضغط ، لكن ما اكدتش علي حاجة معنديش فيها دليل ، لأَنِّي معرفش البنت بس اعرف مصر :t17: محدش كشف عليها ، معندهاش تاريخ مع المرض النفسي حتي بعد موت والدها ، يعني مفيش حاجة مثلا من زيارات طبيب مثلا او او علاج او اي حاجة وده كان اول حاجة هتستخدمها الوزارة ضدها لو كان فعلا ليها تاريخ علاج او زيارات طبية او كده 
المرض النفسي لو كان جالها بعد موت والدها وده وارد اكيد ليه أعراض لو كان مثلا اكتئاب أكيد ليه أعراض ، مَش بيظهر فجأة ساعة الامتحان ، وخصوصا ان موت والدها كان السنه اللي فاتت ، كل السنه ديه مظهرش اي حاجة مش طبيعية علي البنت؟ 
فجأة بقت البنت الصغيرة اللي من أسرة بسيطة من صعيد مصر بقت مستر أكس وكدابه ومريضة وعايزة تتهم الناس الأبرياء بالباطل ؟ وبقت الدوله اللي الفساد مغرقها وامتحاناتها بتسرب عادي يعني بقت هي اللي مظلومة ؟ بأمارة ايه؟ اديني سبب واحد يخليني اصدق اجهزة الدوله ديه في اي حاجة؟ علي اساس ان مصر بقت المدينه الفاضله فجأة كده؟ 
صدقوني حتي لو مصدقين تقرير الطبيب الشرعي ، ده أكيد رأيكم وأنتو احرار فيه لكن اللي مش احرار فيه اني اتهم بنت صغيرة بتمر بأزمة نفسيه بسبب اللي بيحصل ده كله انها مريضة نفسيا وانا مش دكتور ولا عندي دليل علي كلامي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا فعلا قولت قبل كده ياايريني انها ممكن بتكون بيجيلها حاله هيستيرية مثلا تحت الضغط ، لكن ما اكدتش علي حاجة معنديش فيها دليل ، لأَنِّي معرفش البنت بس اعرف مصر :t17: محدش كشف عليها ، معندهاش تاريخ مع المرض النفسي حتي بعد موت والدها ، يعني مفيش حاجة مثلا من زيارات طبيب مثلا او او علاج او اي حاجة وده كان اول حاجة هتستخدمها الوزارة ضدها لو كان فعلا ليها تاريخ علاج او زيارات طبية او كده
> المرض النفسي لو كان جالها بعد موت والدها وده وارد اكيد ليه أعراض لو كان مثلا اكتئاب أكيد ليه أعراض ، مَش بيظهر فجأة ساعة الامتحان ، وخصوصا ان موت والدها كان السنه اللي فاتت ، كل السنه ديه مظهرش اي حاجة مش طبيعية علي البنت؟
> فجأة بقت البنت الصغيرة اللي من أسرة بسيطة من صعيد مصر بقت مستر أكس وكدابه ومريضة وعايزة تتهم الناس الأبرياء بالباطل ؟ وبقت الدوله اللي الفساد مغرقها وامتحاناتها بتسرب عادي يعني بقت هي اللي مظلومة ؟ بأمارة ايه؟ اديني سبب واحد يخليني اصدق اجهزة الدوله ديه في اي حاجة؟ علي اساس ان مصر بقت المدينه الفاضله فجأة كده؟
> صدقوني حتي لو مصدقين تقرير الطبيب الشرعي ، ده أكيد رأيكم وأنتو احرار فيه لكن اللي مش احرار فيه اني اتهم بنت صغيرة بتمر بأزمة نفسيه بسبب اللي بيحصل ده كله انها مريضة نفسيا وانا مش دكتور ولا عندي دليل علي كلامي



*هى مصر خرابة اوى كدة ؟؟

لما مصر كدة : بتتظلم ليه هى عندها ؟؟

*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى مصر خرابة اوى كدة ؟؟
> 
> لما مصر كدة : بتتظلم ليه هى عندها ؟؟
> 
> *



معرفش صدقيني ، سؤالك عجيب بصراحة ، الفساد امكيد  موجود في كل حته في العالم  بس فيه نسب، روحي شوفي التقارير العالمية عن مستوي الشفافيه مثلا في مصر ومؤسساتها ، روحي شوفي ترتيب  جامعات مصر بين جامعات دول العالم وانتي تعرفي احنا التعليم عندنا عامل ازاي؟ بلاش تشوفي تقارير بصي بس حواليكي وانتي تعرفي 

والسؤال التاني اعجب منه، امال هتتظلم فين يا ايريني؟ هتتظلم في سويسرا؟ صدقيني لو ينفع يبقا احسن ، علي الأقل نضمن جهه تحقيق محايدة 
بس مينفعش الواقعة حصلت في مصر في نظام تعليم مصري يبقا لازم التظلم يبقا في مصر 
عايزاها تعمل ايه؟ تسيب حقها كده بسهوله؟ جربي إنتي كده حد ياخد منك اي حاجة ظلم وشوفي إنتي هتعملي  ايه وتحاربي ازاي حتي لو جواكي متأكدة انك مش هتاخدي حاجة ، لكن هتحاربي علي أمل ولو ضعيف انك تاخذي اي حاجة ، ده بالعكس دفاعها ده كله عن حقها بيخلينا نصدق انها مظلومة ، لو سابت حقها بسهوله كنّا هنقول يبقا هي عارفه انها محلتش وبتستهبل


----------



## geegoo (31 أغسطس 2015)

أستاذ بجامعة الأزهر يدافع عن مريم المظلومة صاحبة الصفر في الثانوية
 فجّر الدكتور خالد عاشور الأستاذ بكلية العلوم جامعة الأزهر، مفاجأة حول قضية طالبة الثانوية العامة  مريم ملاك والمشهورة إعلاميا بـ"طالبة الصفر"، كاشفًا مراحل ورقة إجابة  الامتحانات حتى ظهور النتيجة، مشيرًا إلى أنه من الممكن أن يستبدل أحد داخل  الكنترول ورقة بأخرى خالية تمامًا من الإجابات. 
  وقال عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك": "إن الورق من جوة  فاضي ومفيهوش أي كلام ممكن مقارنته مع ما كتب على وجه كراسة الأجابة اللي  بنسميها إحنا بلغتنا (المراية) وهى الورقة التى يكتب فيها الطالب وهو اللي  بيكتب بياناته بخط يده.. وبعدما بيسلم المراقب على اللجنة ورقته المراقب  بيمضيه حضور وانصراف وبعد نهاية الامتحان بيسلمها للكنترول.. وهنا بيتهي  دور المراقب",
 وكشف دور الكنترول قائلا: "الكنترول أول ما يفعله هو  أن يضع رقم سري على ورقة الطالب ويقوم بقص الربع "الأخير اللي فيه رقم  الجلوس ويكون الرقم السري للورقة من فوق هو هو نفس الرقم السري على تيكت  رقم الجلوس"، ثم يقوم الكنترول بتسليم ورقة الإجابة إلى المصحح" 
  وأضاف: "فى هذه النقطة هو السر, لو حد في الكنترول عايز يخدم الطالب هايقوم  شايل الدبوسين بتوع ورقة إجابة الطالب ويحط مكانهم ورق فاضي مفيهوش  إجابة.. يعني لو الطالب رفع قضية كل اللي بيحصل أن بتتكون لجنة لرصد درجات  مراية الكراسة من برة مع دراجات الإجابة من جوة.. بس.. ده كل اللي بيحصل..  أوعي تتخيل أن حتى لو رفع قضية بيتصحح له تاني".
 واستطرد: "يعني  اللي شال ورقة البنت بتاعة الثانوية عضو بالكنترول مش أي حد تاني.. لأني  طول حياتي في الجامعة عمري ما قابلت طالب سايب كل ورق المواد اللي امتحنها  فاضية.. ده لو حمار هايرفس في الورقة وهايبان مكان رفسه.. الطب الشرعي طبعا  قارن خط مريم بالخط اللي مكتوب على مراية الورقة من برة.. وطبعا طلع  خطها.. ولأن مفيش أي كتابة من جوة... فمفيش دليل ولا كتابة ممكن تقارن بخط  البنت مع خطها على المراية بتاعة كراسة الأجابة"
 وتابع: "إذا ما حدث  ذلك بالفعل وتم ثبوته مع الأيام أقل ما يجب أن يحدث هو تقديم الدكتور محب  الرافعي وزير التربية والتعليم إلى محاكمة، وكذلك أعضاء كنترول المدرسة  التى توجد الطالبة فيه.. لأن البنت دي اتظلمت ظلم كبير.. مش هايعرفه غير  اللي زينا مهنتهم التصحيح والمراقبات وشغل كنترولات".


----------



## geegoo (31 أغسطس 2015)

و تبقي المعادلة العجيبة قائمة
إذا تكلمنا عن الظلم الواقع علي البنت ... فنحن متعصبون
و إن لم نتكلم .. فنحن لا نرقي لمستوي المسلمين بالخارج في مطالبتهم بما يروه حقوقهم و نستحق الظلم ...
فعلا المسيحيين في مصر عجيبة الدنيا التامنة ...


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

هو ليه يا جماعه الموضوع قلب لنقاش ديني ؟ ليه مش بنعرف ناخد الحاجة بموضوعية؟ انا فعلا لما ابتدا موضوع البنت ديه كنت قريت اسمها مريم بس ومعرفتش باقي اسمها ولا انها مسيحية الا بعدين ومهتمتش اعرف وعرفت لما في خبر تاني قريت اسمها بالكامل ، يا جماعه احنا بشر بشر بشر بشر صدقوني والمسلمين بشر بيتعاملو بردو مع المظلوم بحسهم الإنساني وضميرهم وفيه مسلمين كتير متعاطفين مع البنت بالضمير اللي عندهم وإحساسهم ان ممكن تكون بنتهم في نفس الموقف 
 ، الدين أفيون الشعوب فعلا 

ياسيدي الفاضل اللي بتسأل عن العين بالعين والسن بالسن وعن آيات العهد الجديد بعد كده 
نفس المسيح اللي قال الكلام ده هو اللي بردو لما ضربوه في المحاكمه قال لماذا تضربني؟ معني اني أكون متسامح ومش باقي علي الدنيا مش معناها اني أبقا ملطشة ولكن معناها اني أطالب بحقي بالطرق الشرعيه وده اللي عملته مريم لجأت للطرق الشرعيه والتحقيقات للمطالبة بحقها 
ياريت الموضوع ميدخلش في الدين ، الموضوع واقعه عن بنت اتظلمت في الامتحانات حدث انها مسيحية ، ممكن ننسي شويه انها مسيحية ونبص للكائن الحي اللي مقهور قدامنا؟

صدقوني بجد انا عمري ما سمعت في اي احداث مشابهه في اي حته في العالم لا كلام عن ديانه الشخص ولا انه مريض نفسيا ، حكايه المرض النفسي ديه مش بسمعها الا من المصريين والإعلام المصري لما يتزنقو في اي حاجة ، في اي حته تانيه في العالم لا  يمكن حد يقول بشكل قاطع عن حد انه مريض الا لو فيه كشف وتقرير طبي ، او فيه اي ادله في شخصيته علي انه مريض  علي الاقل ده اللي انا شوفته 
لكن انا شايفه ان المصريين كلهم بقو دكاترة نفسيين وفي نفس الوقت كل الشعب في نظرهم او اي حد يختلف عنهم مريض نفسي بردو ، يعني هما بقو دكاترة ومرضي في نفس ذات الوقت :t17:


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> و تبقي المعادلة العجيبة قائمة
> إذا تكلمنا عن الظلم الواقع علي البنت ... فنحن متعصبون
> و إن لم نتكلم .. فنحن لا نرقي لمستوي المسلمين بالخارج في مطالبتهم بما يروه حقوقهم و نستحق الظلم ...
> فعلا المسيحيين في مصر عجيبة الدنيا التامنة ...



انا اكتشفت إننا مش بني أدمين أساسا ، احنا جنس تالت كده، حاجة كده يا اخي متتوصفش المسيحيين دول ياساتر منهم جاتكو القرف مليتو البلد :new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2015)

*المره دى اكتفيت بالحذف لعلك متعرفش القوانين يا جاسر 
ممنوع وضع اى ايات قرأنيه ف المشاركات لو سمحت ..*


----------



## gaser2 (31 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو ليه يا جماعه الموضوع قلب لنقاش ديني ؟ ليه مش بنعرف ناخد الحاجة بموضوعية؟ انا فعلا لما ابتدا موضوع البنت ديه كنت قريت اسمها مريم بس ومعرفتش باقي اسمها ولا انها مسيحية الا بعدين ومهتمتش اعرف وعرفت لما في خبر تاني قريت اسمها بالكامل ، يا جماعه احنا بشر بشر بشر بشر صدقوني والمسلمين بشر بيتعاملو بردو مع المظلوم بحسهم الإنساني وضميرهم وفيه مسلمين كتير متعاطفين مع البنت بالضمير اللي عندهم وإحساسهم ان ممكن تكون بنتهم في نفس الموقف
> ، الدين أفيون الشعوب فعلا
> 
> ياسيدي الفاضل اللي بتسأل عن العين بالعين والسن بالسن وعن آيات العهد الجديد بعد كده
> ...


عموماً مشاركتي اتحذفت ،أنا كنت أأقصد المقارنه بين حلّين للمشكله.


----------



## gaser2 (31 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المره دى اكتفيت بالحذف لعلك متعرفش القوانين يا جاسر
> ممنوع وضع اى ايات قرأنيه ف المشاركات لو سمحت ..*



والله ما أعرف دونا.


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> عموماً مشاركتي اتحذفت ،أنا كنت أأقصد المقارنه بين حلّين للمشكله.



هو صدقني مفيش حلين ، هو حل واحد لأي مظلوم انك تطالب بحقك بالطرق الشرعية اللي مش حل اني أبقا بلطجي او اخد حقي بدراعي ده اللي مش مقبول


----------



## ياسر الجندى (31 أغسطس 2015)

أنا مش عارف ليه البعض حشر البعد الطائفى فى الموضوع !!!


البنت سواء كانت مسيحية أو مسلمة فهى مواطنة مصرية يجب رفع الظلم عنها إن وجد ، والتحقيق فى قضيتها !


العدل يسرى على الجميع دون تمييز ​


----------



## تيمو (31 أغسطس 2015)

الظلم الواقع على البنت ليس مجرد سنة من عمرها بل اتهامها بقواها العقلية ... الضرر كبير وسيكون له أثر سلبي على المدى البعيد.. إيه الفايدة انو البنت تلجأ للإعلام لو فعلاً هي مش شاعرة بالظلم؟  

العدل يجب أن يعم ويشمل الجميع، ما بنفع نحكي أقل المظلومية. هناك مظلوم وهناك من أساء الأمانة ... وكل شخص يجب أن يأخذ حقه، والمخطأ يأخذ عقوبته التي يستحقها.

شخصياً أعتقد أنه من سابع المستحيلات أن تقف الحكومة والوزارة موقف الضعيف وتتراجع عن موقفها لأن هذا يعني الإساءة لنظام التعليم المصري ككل ... الطب الشرعي ينبغي أن يحمل مستوى عالي من الأمانة والمسؤولية، ولكن قضية مثل هذه قد تمس سمعة قطاع حيوي وبالتالي قد تؤثر على سمعة خريحي المدارس المصرية، ومن الممكن أن يؤثر على الكفاءات المطلوبة من معلمين وأطباء وغيرهم في سوق العمل الخليجي وغيره، من الممكن أن يتم التغاضي عن أمور معينة ويتم الطبطبة على الموضوع. لذلك أعتقد أنه في هذه الحالات حينما تكون الحكومة طرف في القضية اللجوء لخبرات خارجية ومحايدة ...

عادي صار بالأردن قبل فترة خراب في نظام الكمبيوتر ومسيحيين كانوا ناجحين بمادة الدين الإسلامي  تم لملمة الموضوع واحتواءه لتبقى سمعة التعليم الأردني جيدة.

هناك حلول من الممكن اتخاذها بعيداً عن الإعلام وللوزير الحق بالاستثناء لإعادة الإمتحانات.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> معرفش صدقيني ، سؤالك عجيب بصراحة ، الفساد امكيد  موجود في كل حته في العالم  بس فيه نسب، روحي شوفي التقارير العالمية عن مستوي الشفافيه مثلا في مصر ومؤسساتها ، روحي شوفي ترتيب  جامعات مصر بين جامعات دول العالم وانتي تعرفي احنا التعليم عندنا عامل ازاي؟ بلاش تشوفي تقارير بصي بس حواليكي وانتي تعرفي
> 
> والسؤال التاني اعجب منه، امال هتتظلم فين يا ايريني؟ هتتظلم في سويسرا؟ صدقيني لو ينفع يبقا احسن ، علي الأقل نضمن جهه تحقيق محايدة
> بس مينفعش الواقعة حصلت في مصر في نظام تعليم مصري يبقا لازم التظلم يبقا في مصر
> عايزاها تعمل ايه؟ تسيب حقها كده بسهوله؟ جربي إنتي كده حد ياخد منك اي حاجة ظلم وشوفي إنتي هتعملي  ايه وتحاربي ازاي حتي لو جواكي متأكدة انك مش هتاخدي حاجة ، لكن هتحاربي علي أمل ولو ضعيف انك تاخذي اي حاجة ، ده بالعكس دفاعها ده كله عن حقها بيخلينا نصدق انها مظلومة ، لو سابت حقها بسهوله كنّا هنقول يبقا هي عارفه انها محلتش وبتستهبل



*لا مش حأتظلم أصلا 

طالما حأتظلم عند واحد ظالم و فاسد 

حأتنازل عن حقى 

لأن حقى كدة كدة ضايع 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> أستاذ بجامعة الأزهر يدافع عن مريم المظلومة صاحبة الصفر في الثانوية
> فجّر الدكتور خالد عاشور الأستاذ بكلية العلوم جامعة الأزهر، مفاجأة حول قضية طالبة الثانوية العامة  مريم ملاك والمشهورة إعلاميا بـ"طالبة الصفر"، كاشفًا مراحل ورقة إجابة  الامتحانات حتى ظهور النتيجة، مشيرًا إلى أنه من الممكن أن يستبدل أحد داخل  الكنترول ورقة بأخرى خالية تمامًا من الإجابات.
> وقال عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك": "إن الورق من جوة  فاضي ومفيهوش أي كلام ممكن مقارنته مع ما كتب على وجه كراسة الأجابة اللي  بنسميها إحنا بلغتنا (المراية) وهى الورقة التى يكتب فيها الطالب وهو اللي  بيكتب بياناته بخط يده.. وبعدما بيسلم المراقب على اللجنة ورقته المراقب  بيمضيه حضور وانصراف وبعد نهاية الامتحان بيسلمها للكنترول.. وهنا بيتهي  دور المراقب",



*لا مش فاضى 

يبقى كل كلامه غلط أصلا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> لكن انا شايفه ان المصريين كلهم بقو دكاترة نفسيين وفي نفس الوقت كل الشعب في نظرهم او اي حد يختلف عنهم مريض نفسي بردو ، يعني هما بقو دكاترة ومرضي في نفس ذات الوقت :t17:



*لا يا ستى 

خلاص إحنا دولة فاسدة و انتى ليكى الف حق تسيبى البلد :love34:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

تيمو قال:


> الظلم الواقع على البنت ليس مجرد سنة من عمرها بل اتهامها بقواها العقلية ... الضرر كبير وسيكون له أثر سلبي على المدى البعيد.. إيه الفايدة انو البنت تلجأ للإعلام لو فعلاً هي مش شاعرة بالظلم؟
> 
> العدل يجب أن يعم ويشمل الجميع، ما بنفع نحكي أقل المظلومية. هناك مظلوم وهناك من أساء الأمانة ... وكل شخص يجب أن يأخذ حقه، والمخطأ يأخذ عقوبته التي يستحقها.



*و انت جبت منين ان فيه ظلم وقع على البنت ؟؟؟

ليه ما حطتش الفروض التانية ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا ستى
> 
> خلاص إحنا دولة فاسدة و انتى ليكى الف حق تسيبى البلد :love34:
> 
> ​*



وحياتك يا ايريني ملكيش دعوه بسيبي البلد ومتدخليش الموضوع ده في اي حاجة وكأني متهمة او مسكتوني  بتجسس علي مصر لصالح اسرائيل ، مش كل ما هتكلم مع حد هيقولي أصلك سيبتي البلد ، هما اللي خرجو بره مصر شالو عنهم الجنسيه وانا معرفش؟ 
بلاش  بتلميحات اللي ملهاش لازمه ديه ، وكوننا إننا سينا البلد ديه حاجة ترجعلنا 
إنتي بكلامك ده منفتيش الفساد عن البلد ، ايوة البلد فيها فساد وتلميحاتك  ديه  مش هتنفي عنها الفساد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> وحياتك يا ايريني ملكيش دعوه بسيبي البلد ومتدخليش الموضوع ده في اي حاجة وكأني متهمة او مسكتوني  بتجسس علي مصر لصالح اسرائيل ، مش كل ما هتكلم مع حد هيقولي أصلك سيبتي البلد ، هما اللي خرجو بره مصر شالو عنهم الجنسيه وانا معرفش؟
> بلاش  بتلميحات اللي ملهاش لازمه ديه ، وكوننا إننا سينا البلد ديه حاجة ترجعلنا
> إنتي بكلامك ده منفتيش الفساد عن البلد ، ايوة البلد فيها فساد وتلميحاتك  ديه  مش هتنفي عنها الفساد


*
ما هو انتى اللى قولتىى : سؤال عجيب بصراحة 

!!!!

ما هو انتى الل قولتى انتى عارفة مصر 

و انتى الل قولتى : يعنى تتظلم فين ؟؟


اللا ؟؟


خلاص إحنا فى خرابة ما لهاش اول من آخر 

و إحنا دولة فاسدة 

و سيبك من موضوع سفرك 

احنا كلنا فاسدون​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2015)

*سؤال لايرينى و أ. عبود 
ايه اللى مخليكم تقولوا ان عندها مرض نفسى 
هو لو حد اتظلم وبيدافع عن حقه يبقى مريض نفسى 
الغريبة انكم عارفين ان البلد دى بلد رشاوى 
والفساد ماليها 
ايه اللى مخليكم مستبعدين انها مظلومة ؟؟!!! 
نفسى افهم بس*​


----------



## geegoo (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش فاضى
> 
> يبقى كل كلامه غلط أصلا *



ممكن ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سؤال لايرينى و أ. عبود
> ايه اللى مخليكم تقولوا ان عندها مرض نفسى
> هو لو حد اتظلم وبيدافع عن حقه يبقى مريض نفسى
> الغريبة انكم عارفين ان البلد دى بلد رشاوى
> ...



*ليه استبعدت انها مظلومة ؟؟

من تقرير الطب الشرعى 

خبراء خطوط بيتكلموا مش اى حد يعنى 

هم كمان فاسدون ؟؟

يبقى نروحوا ننتحروا يا رورو فى دى بلد:love34:

​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه استبعدت انها مظلومة ؟؟
> 
> من تقرير الطب الشرعى
> 
> ...


*
**ليه هو الطب الشرعى ده من ضمن (الشعب القديس)
ده غير ان الموضوع ملعوب حلو جداااا 
**مستعبدش ابدا ان فى لعب فى نتيجة الطب الشرعى 
وخصوصا ان لو ظهر ان البنت معاها حق 
رؤس كتير هتتحاسب وتتشال من امكانها 
وهيظهر الفساد المستخبى 
مستغربة اوووى من اراء الناس اللى بتقول مرض نفسى 
طب انتوا شاكيين انها مظلومة ده رأيكم وانتوا احرار فيه 
لكن منظلمش البنت ظلم تانى 
الاولى اقول نستنى نشوف القضية هتنتهى ع ايه 
مش احكم ع حد وانا معنديش اى خلفية عنه 
غير انى عمالة بقرا اخبار ع التليفزيون او النت 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> **ليه هو الطب الشرعى ده من ضمن (الشعب القديس)
> ده غير ان الموضوع ملعوب حلو جداااا
> **مستعبدش ابدا ان فى لعب فى نتيجة الطب الشرعى
> ...



*اما هى مريضة  

أو 

مصر فاسدة فساد بيّن 

لو قولنا مريضة بتقولوا لى إنتى بتظلمى البنت 

ما هو انتوا بتظلموا البلد و الطب الشرعى 

إن كنت أنا ظالمة فإنتم أيضا ظالمون 

​*


----------



## geegoo (31 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ليه هو الطب الشرعى ده من ضمن (الشعب القديس)
> ده غير ان الموضوع ملعوب حلو جداااا
> **مستعبدش ابدا ان فى لعب فى نتيجة الطب الشرعى
> وخصوصا ان لو ظهر ان البنت معاها حق
> ...



هو فيه أكتر من حاجة مريبة فعلا 
الوزير اللي سبق نتيجة الطب الشرعي و كمان هدد البنت بالمسائلة القانونية 
هي لو كدابة .. ايه اللي هيخليها تكمل مع أهلها علي الرغم من التهديد الصريح من الوزير نفسه 
و ايه اللي يخلي الطب الشرعي يستكتبها خمس مرات .. خمسة ..
ده دول اللي أنا سمعت عنهم .. يمكن أكتر ...
و لو مريضة نفسيا .. هل أهلها اللي منهم 2 دكاترة مش عارفين ؟
و لا عارفين و بيفضحوا نفسهم و بنتهم مثلا ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *اما هى مريضة
> 
> أو
> 
> ...


*بنظلم البلد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دا ع اساس ايه والنبى ان البلد ماشفتيش فيها اى فساد 
امال الثورة دى قامت ليه 
اقولك انا ( الناس مريضة نفسيا ) 
والبلد مفهاش ظلم ولا فساد وانا اللى اكلت الجبنة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ما هو انتى اللى قولتىى : سؤال عجيب بصراحة
> 
> !!!!
> ...




آه سؤالك عجيب ، انا لوحدي اللي بتكلم عن فساد البلد ؟ ولا كل المصريين بيتكلمو ، كونك أنك عايزة تدفني رأسك وتنكري لمجرد انك تثبتي فكرتك اللي معرفش جبتوها منين انها مريضة نفسيا ، ديه مش مشكلتي ، ديه مشكلتك تحليها مع نفسك 
الفساد موجود في كل العالم بس بنِسَب ، وإذا مكنتيش تعرفي نسبه فساد المؤسسات في مصر قد ايه؟ روحي اقري التقارير 
الأسلوب ده مبيجبش نتيجة علي فكرة ولا هيغير حاجة من الواقع 
بدايه الحل والعلاج دائماً اننا نعترف بالمشكلة ، أنما نظام كله تمام يافندم ده مش بيغير حاجة  
وحكاية بقا انك تقللي مني او من نوايانا او محاولتك لتسخين القاريء علي كلامي عن طريق انك تقوليني كلام انا مقولتهوش ان كل الناس في البلد فاسده فاللي بيقرا الدم يضرب في عروقه ويدخل يتخانق معايا هو كمان ، اُسلوب قديم اوي يا ايريني ومش بيجيب نتيجة بردو ، ولا انا أساسا يفرق معايا رأيك في نيتي ولا وطنيتي ايه ، وده اُسلوب كل المصريين بيستخدموه لما يتزنقو في اي نقاش علي طول يسيبو الموضوع الأصلي ويمسكو في اللي بيتكلم ويشكو في نواياه ووطنيته ولو موضوع ديني يبقا إيمانه ومسيحيته عادي يعني حاجات قديمه اوي 
فخلينا في الموضوع احسن :t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> هو فيه أكتر من حاجة مريبة فعلا
> الوزير اللي سبق نتيجة الطب الشرعي و كمان هدد البنت بالمسائلة القانونية
> هي لو كدابة .. ايه اللي هيخليها تكمل مع أهلها علي الرغم من التهديد الصريح من الوزير نفسه
> و ايه اللي يخلي الطب الشرعي يستكتبها خمس مرات .. خمسة ..
> ...


:big29::big29:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بنظلم البلد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دا ع اساس ايه والنبى ان البلد ماشفتيش فيها اى فساد
> امال الثورة دى قامت ليه
> اقولك انا ( الناس مريضة نفسيا )
> والبلد مفهاش ظلم ولا فساد وانا اللى اكلت الجبنة *​



*دا احنا خرابة اوى اوى بأة فى كل حتة 

دا انا عايزة اعمل موضوع عن الفاسدون يقومون بالثورة ضد الفاسدين 

اقولك على حاجة : أنا حأستنى لما البنت تخلص موالها الطويل دا 

و اذا طلعت هى صح 

أنا حاعتذر لها هنا فى المنتدى اعتذار واجب 
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

إنتي مفروض تعتذريلها أصلا من دلوقتي ، ده لا العقل ولا المنطق ولا العلم ولا الطب بيقولو أقول علي حد مريض نفسي من غير ما يتكشف عليه او يطّلع عنه تقرير او يكون عنده أعراض ، سيبك من انها مظلومة او لا 
اتهام المرض النفسي ده حاجة تانيه خالص منفردة بعيده عن انها مظلومه او مش مظلومه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا احنا خرابة اوى اوى بأة فى كل حتة
> 
> دا انا عايزة اعمل موضوع عن الفاسدون يقومون بالثورة ضد الفاسدين
> 
> ...


*كلنا عارفين ان مصر كلها فساد 
ومحدش يقدر ينكر دا 
انتى شايفاها كويسة حقك 
اى واحد بيبع ضميره عشان خاطر الفلوس ويظلم حد تانى 
دا بالنسبالى فاااسد 
ومصر ما شاء الله خمسة وخميسة ياعنى عشان الحسد 
الضمير فيها مركون ع جنب لاجل غير مسمى 
هو انا عاوزة اثبت انها مظلومة عشان تعتزرلها ولا لا 
كل اللى بقوله اننا بلاش ندى احكام فى حاجة احنا مش ملمين بكل حاجة فيها 
عموما كل حاجة بتحصل فى البلد من النوعية دى 
بتثبتلى انها بلد كلها ظلم 
مش معنى انها بلدى انى اقول انها مفهاش ظلم 
لانه جايز اوووى يجى اليوم دا عليا وعليكى وندوق الظلم دا 

*​


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2015)

*الله يجازي كل شخص يقول عن البنت بأنها مريضة نفسية وإنها (احتمال) كذابة
ويوريه في عياله اللي شافته البنت :flowers::flowers:

عشان وقتها نكون على قد كلامنا.. ونعتبر أولادنا مرضى نفسيين وإن احتمال هم كذابين :bomb:

سلام :new5:*

*للتوضيح: أنا لم أدعى على أحد بالشر لا سمح الله ولم أطلب أن يحصل مكروه.. بس قلت يعيد سنة بس.. سنة واحدة فقط عشان يحس بنفس المعاناة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]المفاجاة أن لـ " مريم " زميلة فى نفس الواقعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس قسم أسيوط تانى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس وكيل النائب العام الذى حقق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ... زميلتها أسمها " رضوى محمد على "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تم إعلان تقرير الطب الشرعى وهو سليم ولا يشوبه شائبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
" مريم ملاك زكرى" كدابة و " رضوى محمد على " كدابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والخط خطهم – ودة مش كلامى أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كلام أبحاث التزييف والتزوير – يعنى مش أنا اللى كتبته ولا أنا اللى حققت فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أتفهم كلامى بالخطأ لما تحدثت عن ( مظلومية ) طرفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تعنى أنهم أختاروا الضرر الأقل فلفقوا لمريم ولرضوى كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...مش دى قصدى 
لأن الجميع تقريبا بيقرا وعينه يهاجمنى منين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعودت على هذا ولا ضير  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا أملك لوح تزلج أركب بيه الموجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لدى مُفردات المُداهنة والتجمل ...
فألتمس من حضراتكم العذر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكاذبات كثيرات ....ولهن عندى موضوع منفصل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرأوه غدا ان شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتتعرفوا ان الكذب ممكن جدا الحدوث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى قضايا أغرب وألعن من قضية الكاذبتان "مريم" و "رضوى"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا كما عودت حضراتكم أنا بانزل كلامى موثق

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سَعِدنا بحواركم الشيق[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> إنتي مفروض تعتذريلها أصلا من دلوقتي ، ده لا العقل ولا المنطق ولا العلم ولا الطب بيقولو أقول علي حد مريض نفسي من غير ما يتكشف عليه او يطّلع عنه تقرير او يكون عنده أعراض ، سيبك من انها مظلومة او لا
> اتهام المرض النفسي ده حاجة تانيه خالص منفردة بعيده عن انها مظلومه او مش مظلومه



*و لا فيه أيتها مشاكل 

البنت كدابة مش مريضة

دا انا قولت اخفف المصيبة و اقول مريضة نفسيا بدل كدابة 

زعلتوا ؟؟:thnk0001:

لا خلاص : البنت كدااااااااااااااااااااااااابة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كلنا عارفين ان مصر كلها فساد
> ومحدش يقدر ينكر دا
> انتى شايفاها كويسة حقك
> اى واحد بيبع ضميره عشان خاطر الفلوس ويظلم حد تانى
> ...


*ما هو انتى اديتى احكام برضوا يا رورو و قولتى ان الطب الشرعى فاسد و ان البنت عندها حق 

ما هو دا حكم 

هو مش عشان احنا خايفين يحصل دا معانا : نقوم نبقى مع واحدة مريضة او كدابة ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المفاجاة أن لـ " مريم " زميلة فى نفس الواقعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس قسم أسيوط تانى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس وكيل النائب العام الذى حقق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ... زميلتها أسمها " رضوى محمد على "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تم إعلان تقرير الطب الشرعى وهو سليم ولا يشوبه شائبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> " مريم ملاك زكرى" كدابة و " رضوى محمد على " كدابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والخط خطهم – ودة مش كلامى أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كلام أبحاث التزييف والتزوير – يعنى مش أنا اللى كتبته ولا أنا اللى حققت فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أتفهم كلامى بالخطأ لما تحدثت عن ( مظلومية ) طرفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تعنى أنهم أختاروا الضرر الأقل فلفقوا لمريم ولرضوى كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...مش دى قصدى
> لأن الجميع تقريبا بيقرا وعينه يهاجمنى منين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعودت على هذا ولا ضير  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا أملك لوح تزلج أركب بيه الموجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لدى مُفردات المُداهنة والتجمل ...
> ...



*مين رضوى ؟؟؟:thnk0001:

فى انتظار موضوعك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 سبتمبر 2015)

حوار اكثر من رائع
كل يحاول ان يدافع عن وجهة نظرة
الاخطاء فى الكنترول كثيرة جدا
ومريم وقعت ضحية خطا جسيم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سؤال يامتر ..
فيه كام طعن علي تقرير الطب الشرعي !؟

انا اعرف انهم تلاتة ... احادية وثلاثية وخماسية 
فهل محامي مريم طعن علي التقرير ؟​


----------



## soul & life (1 سبتمبر 2015)

مش عارفة الدفاع المستميت عن اجهزة الدولة والطب الشرعى تحديدا قوى اوى كده رغم انناكلنا معترفين ان الفساد طال كل اجهزة الدولة  حتى الرئيس السيسى بنفسه  اتكلم اكتر من مرة عن الفساد والمفسدين وعن ضرورةمحاربتهم علشان البلد تقدر توقف من تانى على رجليها ونقدر نتقدم خطوة ولا خطوتين للامام
اللى شايف ان البلد ميت فل و14 هو حر بس كده بيضحك على نفسه وانا متاكدة من جواه هو عارف كويس اوى ان الكوسة مزروعة فى كل مكاتب الدولة  والرشاوى طايلة كل الادارات فى كل وزارة  مش جديدة يعنى اننا نقول الفساد فى الطب الشرعى او فى التعليم او فى الصحة او فى البيئة
البت لوكدابة كانت خافت من او تهديد قاله وزير التربية والتعليم بأنها هتكون تحت المسآلة القانونية فى حالة ثبوت ان الخط خطها دى بنت متعلمة وفاهمة يعنى ايه تهديد من وزير وحالة ثبوت ان الخط خطها 
ولو مريضة نفسيا  بسيطة نسأل المراقب واللى كانوا معاها باللجنة البنت كتبت ولا مكتبتش ماهو لومش بتكتب حاجة خالص المراقب هيعمل معاها مشكلة ويقولها مش بتكتبى ليه يا بنتى اما اذا كانت بتكتب فهتطلع تراجع اجوبتها مع مدرسينها وده اللى اكده اخوها  نسأل مدرسينها ونشوف شهادتهم هتون ايه ؟

اللى تاعبنى نفسيا فى الموضوع ده مش تقرير الطب الشرعى ولا التعنت من وزير التعليم وحاشيته  موظفين الكنترول  دا كله اتعودنا عليه وشوفناه  من قبل وبعد الثورة وافتكروا قضيىة خالد سعيد وتقرير الطب الشرعى  وغيره وغيره اللى تاعبنى انه فى ناس مش قادرين يشوفوا الظلم ولا يحسوا بيه وهما كمان بيظلموا البنت رغم انهم ميعرفوهاش وبيتهموها بالمرض والكدب والتزوير رغم ان البت شكلها اغلب من الغولب وواضح وبأدلة انها متفوقة ليه انتم كمان بتظلموها مش كفاياها الكبار ظالمينها اعتبروها بنتكم او اختكم معتقدتش انه هيكون ده رايكم لو كانت قريبة حد فيكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2015)

مريم و رضوى-- يسلااام دا بئا يثبت لى اكثر انهم مش كذابين-- و الله و اعلم بردوا--
 و انا قولتها قبل كدا 
 شوفت الموضوع دا لاااايف قداامى  و كنت متابعه مع البنت الى حصل لها الموضوع دا و كانت مسلمه  و صورت الورق بكامره الموبايل بتاع اجابتها
 و راحوا لقو الورق متبدل و رفعوا قضيه و جابوا خبراء خطوط-- و  عرفوا البنت الى راح لها الورق--
 و كانوا الاتنين نفس الاسم  و البنت الى اعرفها طول حيااتها متفوقه من اوله ابتدائى دايما الاوله على الفصل و الاوله على المدرسه و البنت التانيه معروفه بالفشل--
و بعد صرف دم قلبهم على قواضى و كل الاثباتات معاهم-- فى الاخر بردوا مخدتش حقهاااااا
و من الاخر  فهموها ان قضيه زى دى مش ممكن تكسبها .. و المحاميين كانوا بينصحوا فيها من البدايه -- لكن هى اصرت  و فى الاخر مفيش--
 البنت جالها اكتئاب و انهيار عصبى-- دى كانت من سنه اوله ابتدائى بتموت نفسها على الدرجه الى تنقصها  لقت نفسها يدوب جايبه 60%
 دخلت كليه بفلوس مبقتش مستحمله و اهلها هاجروا بعدها بسنه-
 و دلوقتى من اكبر دكاترت الاسنان فى انجلترا.. 
و اعرف غيرها كمان كذا حد بس مكنتش متعمقه معاهم اوى--
 علشان كدا بقول  حصل و بيحصل و هيحصل--
(علشان كدا اصريت امتحن  تقريبا  اغلب المواد  باللغه الالمانيه  فى الثانويه-- طلع عين الى جابونى ايوا-- بس كنت متطمنه انى مش هتظلم ,  و بعد ما شوفت بعينى موضوع البنت دى الى حكيت عليها قولت كويس انى عملت كدا)
 و فى النهايه بردوا الله و اعلم -- مقدرش اقول الحق فين --
 بس  حسب تقييمى الشخصى و طريقه الموضوع و الصفر و الكلام الغير واضح-- و عدم التحقيق  الصح-- عدم الشفافيه 
 دا كله بيخلينى اقول ان البنت مظلومه- دا رائى - 

 لكن بردوا الرب اعلم بكل شىء
ربنا يعينها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لا فيه أيتها مشاكل *​
> 
> *البنت كدابة مش مريضة*​
> *دا انا قولت اخفف المصيبة و اقول مريضة نفسيا بدل كدابة *​
> ...


 واحده كانت مريضه نفسيا-- لما بقوا اتنين--مينفعش نخليهم الاتنين مرضى نفسيين- مش مبلوعه- يبقى نخليهم الاتنين كذابين احسن-- ممكن تبقى اوقع يعنى هههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يظهر برائه اى حد مظلوم-- او يعوضه-- سواء من الطرف الشاكى او الطرف المشتكى عليه


----------



## Maran+atha (1 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا كثير لموضوعك
لو بنتك هى مريم 
فهل كنت ستوافق أن تكون مظلومة !!!
أتمنى أن نضع أمامنا شيء واحد هو الحق ولا نقبل غيره
الشخص الفاسد تحت يده آلاف من الطلاب فلو فعل هذا الطلب فى خمسين طالب 
تكون النتيجة انه أهدر خمسين سنة ظلما ويكرره كل عام أيضا ولا يتم حسابه على أعماله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> سؤال يامتر ..
> فيه كام طعن علي تقرير الطب الشرعي !؟
> 
> انا اعرف انهم تلاتة ... احادية وثلاثية وخماسية
> فهل محامي مريم طعن علي التقرير ؟​


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا ياسر باعتذر عن أجابة أى شئ يخص القوانين والأحكام والدساتير والشريعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى المنتدى دهون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أوفره للى هما أولى بيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع الأقل ما حدش منهم بيسخَّف اللى باشرحه أو بانسخه لهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن وعلشان أنت ياسر هبعته لك خاص [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وقت مستقطع *​​ *[FONT=&quot] ( دليل العذر ) اللى المفروض يطلع من مستشفى حكومة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]باشتريه من حاجب المحكمة والقاضى جوه عارف انى باشترى الدليل دهون وباحطه أدام منه وبيقبله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بادفع 200 جنيه لموظف النيابة علشان أظبط ميعاد الأستئناف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبادفع 50 جنيه علشان أطلع شهادة من الجدول اللى بتطلع ببلاش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبادفع 1500 جنيه لموظفى محكمة النقض علشان أحط القضية أدام دائرة معينة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبادفع 100 جنيه لمندوب الشرطة علشان يتحرك بورقه (كامل) من القسم للعرض على النيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بادفع فلوس علشان أظبط أمورى وأرستق حالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعرف ناس بتدفع فى كمبيوتر الداخلية علشان تأخر أدراج متهم على القوائم – لغاية ما يخلع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فــ إحياة النبى ياشيخ أنت وهى ما تعطينى دروس فى الفساد أو تعرفهولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا لآ أدافع عن شئ – بالرغم من أننى شرحت كتير –[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا طرحت أحتمالات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا واحد ولا واحدة حب يفكر فى الأحتمالات ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأننا أصدرنا حكمنا البات والنهائى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه من حقنا نتهم الناس بالتزوير والفساد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش من حق اللى أدامنا يتهم البنت بالكذب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بنعطى أنفسنا حقوق ونمنعها عن غيرنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى أجرم جُرم مشهود وأختلفت رؤيته مع حضرات الحاكمين والحاكمات[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2015)

يعنى بالعقل عاوزنى اتهم بنت طول عمرها متفوقه على حساب وزارة طول عمرها فاسدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو انتى اديتى احكام برضوا يا رورو و قولتى ان الطب الشرعى فاسد و ان البنت عندها حق
> 
> ما هو دا حكم
> 
> هو مش عشان احنا خايفين يحصل دا معانا : نقوم نبقى مع واحدة مريضة او كدابة ​*


*طب احكامى ع الاقل مبنية ع حوادث حصلت كتير 
اشهرها لو كنتى ناسية حادثة ماسبيرو 
الناس كانت الناس بسوى الارض ويقولولك ميتين بضرب نار 
مش عاوزة ابعد عن الموضوع الاساسى 
بس حبيبت افكرك ان حتى الطب الشرعى مليان فساد*


----------



## geegoo (1 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش فاضى
> 
> يبقى كل كلامه غلط أصلا *



امبارح كان عمرو الليثي جايب علي التليفون متحدث وزارة التعليم و بيسأله عن ازاي إن ورقها فاضي 
انتي بأه عرفتي منين إنه مش فاضي ؟؟


----------



## geegoo (1 سبتمبر 2015)

قال نور فرحات، الفقيه الدستوري، "إنه من الثابت إنه لا أحد في مصر يصدق تقرير لجنة الطب الشرعى الحكومية بشأن (صفر مريم)".   وأضاف، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، مساء أمس  "أنصح محامي مريم أن يطلب من النيابة تشكيل لجنة من ثلاثة خبراء خطوط من  المحالين على المعاش المشهود لهم بالكفاءة والحياد وغير الخاضعين لسيطرة  الدولة ليكون لهم القول الفصل، مع طلب توسيع دائرة  التحقيق لتشمل تتبع أوراق الإجابة، وكيفية نقلها وتداولها وهل هناك ثغرات  تسمح بالاستبدال؟ واستدعاء المصححين لسؤالهم عن صحة توقيعهم على الورقة". 
  وتابع "أقترح الخطوات التالية، أن تنشر على النت نتيجة مريم في السنوات  السابقة للتاكد من تفوقها، وأن تتم مخاطبة مؤسسات رجال الأعمال المخصصة  لتشجيع التعليم المتميز (القلعة وساويرس) لتغطية النفقات، وأن يتم البحث عن  نظم التعليم الأجنبي في مصر (اقصد الأجنبي الخاضع لولاية وإشراف مؤسسات  تعليمية دولية معترف بها مثل ال"بيرتش كانسل") وفى حالة امتناع مؤسسات  التمويل المصرية عن التمويل (وهو زهيد) يتم فتح باب المساهمة التطوعية  ويشرفني أن أكون من المساهمين".


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> واحده كانت مريضه نفسيا-- لما بقوا اتنين--مينفعش نخليهم الاتنين مرضى نفسيين- مش مبلوعه- يبقى نخليهم الاتنين كذابين احسن-- ممكن تبقى اوقع يعنى هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يظهر برائه اى حد مظلوم-- او يعوضه-- سواء من الطرف الشاكى او الطرف المشتكى عليه



*هم مرضى نفسيين و كدابين 

الاتنين​*


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا ياسر باعتذر عن أجابة أى شئ يخص القوانين والأحكام والدساتير والشريعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى المنتدى دهون *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]و أوفره للى هما أولى بيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع الأقل ما حدش منهم بيسخَّف اللى باشرحه أو بانسخه لهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن وعلشان أنت ياسر هبعته لك خاص [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


:thnk0001::thnk0001:
واحنا ولاد البطة السودة يعنى مش نفهم زيى ياسر ولا اية 
ومين اللى بيستخف دة ؟؟
مممكن الاعتراض على حكم يبان استخفاف بية يا عوبد وانت ادرى
مرسى ورجالتة خدوا حكم الاعدام كانهم طالعين  رحلة لمراجيح مولد النبى ههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هم مرضى نفسيين و كدابين
> 
> الاتنين​*


فية خبر لسة سامعة معرفش اشاعة ولالا
بيقولوا ان خط الكتابة فى الورق باليمين والبت بتكتب بالشمال اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هم مرضى نفسيين و كدابين
> 
> الاتنين​*[/QUOT
> ههههههههه
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> واحنا ولاد البطة السودة يعنى مش نفهم زيى ياسر ولا اية
> ومين اللى بيستخف دة ؟؟
> مممكن الاعتراض على حكم يبان استخفاف بية يا عوبد وانت ادرى
> مرسى ورجالتة خدوا حكم الاعدام كانهم طالعين  رحلة لمراجيح مولد النبى ههههه


يادي ام النفسنة بقي ... لا وكمان ضعيف في العربي ... او لربما نظرك ضعيف ... :smile01

عبوووود بيقول سُخف من سخافة وحطلك شده 
انما استخفاف من استخف ياخفيف :59:

اهو انت تلاقيك من اللي بدلو ورقهم في العربي حظك يامحظوظ هههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> واحنا ولاد البطة السودة يعنى مش نفهم زيى ياسر ولا اية


 *[FONT=&quot]البطة السودة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما عاش ولا كان يابنى اللى ( يكاكى ) عليك 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الموشكل اللى بيقف معاك أنك واخد الجنسية الصعيدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا ياسر ...ابقى غششه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس خد بالك لأحسن حد يبدل ورقتك وتاخد لنا صفر أنت كمان [/FONT]*​ 


ياسر رشدى قال:


> عبوووود بيقول سُخف من سخافة وحطلك شده ​


 *[FONT=&quot]فكرتنى يا ياسر بواحد أستاذ قانون بس كان لسانه زفر زى مرتضى منصور كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيشرح حاجة وفيه بنوتة قاعدة كل شوية تسأله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأة البنت راحت مزعقة بنرفزة وقالت له 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]: أية دة ... دة قانون دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راح رامى اللى فى أيده وقالها : وأنا مالى يا روح أومك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البلد الـ ....... اللى أنتى عايشة فيها قانونها كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بت بت ..باقولك أية ...أنتى ساقطة يابت ...ياللا غورى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> يادي ام النفسنة بقي ... لا وكمان ضعيف في العربي ... او لربما نظرك ضعيف ... :smile01
> 
> عبوووود بيقول سُخف من سخافة وحطلك شده
> انما استخفاف من استخف ياخفيف :59:
> ...


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر يغششنى
عمرى كلة مش غشيت وفى الاخر يجى ياسر ويغششنى هههههه
عموما ياعم عوبد
مش حلو فى حقك ان حد يغشش وانت موجود :fun_oops::beee:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> فية خبر لسة سامعة معرفش اشاعة ولالا
> بيقولوا ان خط الكتابة فى الورق باليمين والبت بتكتب بالشمال اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*يا سيدى انا أتمنى لو مظلومة تاخد حقها 

أنما أنا شايفاها مش مظلومة 

عل العموم يا جرجس :ح استنى للاخر و نشوفوا 

و أنا قولت لو هى طلعت صح : حأعتذر لها هنا فى المنتدى عن كل كلمة قولتها فى حقها 

ولكنى مازلت شايفاها مش مظلومة *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

مش عارف انا حاسس ان البنت مظلومة 
لانها متمسكة بحقها علي اخر نفس 
ولية التشكيك فيها يعني هي التعليم عندنا نزاهتة جامدة كدة 
هو انا مدخلتش مدرسة ولا اية 
انا في مرة دخلت الكنترول ونجحت طالب 
واخد درجات اكتر مما يستحق وان الله علي عبيدة ستار 
يعلم الله زي ما بقولكم بس كان معاي امين شرطة 
شغال في امن الدولة وحكيت القصة روحنا انا و هو الكنترول 
والكام درجة اللي كانت ناقصة اضيفت امام عيني 
هو دة اللي حصل ولا كان حد كبير ولا حاجة مجرد امين شرطة 
غير كدة اخذت الدرجات قبل ما تظهر النتيجة 
ابقوا سلمولي علي النزاهه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا في مرة دخلت الكنترول ونجحت طالب
> واخد درجات اكتر مما يستحق وان الله علي عبيدة ستار
> يعلم الله زي ما بقولكم بس كان معاي امين شرطة
> شغال في امن الدولة وحكيت القصة روحنا انا و هو الكنترول
> *والكام درجة اللي كانت ناقصة اضيفت امام عيني *


*أعترافات الشعب القديس 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا سيدى انا أتمنى لو مظلومة تاخد حقها
> 
> أنما أنا شايفاها مش مظلومة
> 
> ...


وانا برجح الاحتمال الاكبر زيك كدة
بس انا قلت  بسبب اللى حصل لو مظلومة بنسبة واحد الالف مش هتاخد حقها ابدا
هتاخد حقها اعتراف كارثى ان التربية والتعليم ونظامها فى مصر باكملة بطييييييييخ


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> ******​​ *[FONT=&quot]مظلومية "مريم" تقع فى أنها ستعيد السنة ( سنة واحدة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن شاء الله تدخل طب وينتظرها مستقبل [FONT=&quot]واعد*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مظلومية "الطرف الآخر" تقع فى 15 سنة سجن مُشدد ولا ينتظر مستقبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين يعنى أية 15 مُشدد ؟؟ - لأ مش هتعرفوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أتمنى أن يعرفه أحدكم ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ألا يوجد أى أحتمال أن كاتب ( مجرد كاتب ) فى منظومة تعليمية فاسدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عُرضة أنه يتاخد فى الرجلين ؟ كبش فدا ...خروف تضحية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل فكرنا فى هذا الأحتمال ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أم أننا لا نُفكر سوى فى " الشعب القديس " الذى من المستحيل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يكون كاذباً أو يُعانى من خلل نفسى ما ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *****[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


وليه مريم تعيد السنه بعد سهر وكفاح عشان ياخدو درجاتها ويدوها لواحد تاني ما فتحش كتاب طول السنه 
اي ظلم ده 
واللي عمل الجريمه دي لازم يتعاقب عليها ما ياخد 15 سنه مشدد ولا يغور في داهيه لازم يكون عبره لغيره 
وانا متأكده يا استاذ عبود لو اللي حصل لمريم ده لو حصل لاي حد في اسرتك ماكنتش ها تكتب موضوع زي ده ويمكن لو كتبت كان ها يكون الموضوع عكس كده خالص 100 % وانت اول واحد ها تطالب بحقها ومش ها تسكت ع الظلم  ولكن عشان مريم ما تخصكش عملت عليها مقاله انها كذابه ومريضه نفسيا 
وياريت بلاش تريقه علي كلمة قديس يعني لما نتكلم في مشكلة راي عام احسن بلاش نتهم بعض بكلمات تريقه تجرح في عقيدة اللي بيتناقش معاك[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لا فيه أيتها مشاكل
> 
> البنت كدابة مش مريضة
> 
> ...



انتي عرفتي منين انها مريضه نفسيا او كدابه هل تعرفيها شخصيا اتلكمتي معاها قبل كده 
ازاي حكمتي عليها بكده 
انا مش عارفه انتي عامله هجوم ع البنت دي ليه كأنك متأكده 100% انها كذابه او مريضه نفسيا حسب رؤيتك لها  
ولنفرض اللي حصل لمريم حصل لبنتك كنتي ها تقولي عليها نفس اللي قولتيه علي مريم بالطبع لاء لكن كنتي ها تجري شمال ويمين لغاية ما تجيبي حقها 
واحنا مش الشعب القديس احنا الشعب اللي ربنا خاصه بمحبة الناس والاحساس بمشاكلهم وما نحبش الظلم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> وانا متأكده يا استاذ عبود لو اللي حصل لمريم ده لو *حصل لاي حد في اسرتك* ماكنتش ها تكتب موضوع زي ده


*[FONT=&quot]يادى النييييييلة عليا وعلى أسرتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى اللى جابك يا عبووووود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة تقولى ولادك.... وواحدة تقولى أسرتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا تعرضت لأسر حد فيكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا جبت سيرة عياااال حد فيكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى كدة أن مافيش حد فى الدنيا يكتب رأيه أو رؤيته ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو لازم نسبح بحمد رأيكم أنتم ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو أنا أتهمتها فى شرفها لاسمح الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هى تتهم الناس بالتزوير حلال ليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا اللى قالته نازل من السما وحى يوحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما الطب الشرعى كدبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تقولها لو أبوكى ...ترضى له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا عبود بس اللى ماسكين ولاده وأسرته ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يادى النييييييلة عليا وعلى أسرتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى اللى جابك يا عبووووود*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة تقولى ولادك.... وواحدة تقولى أسرتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا تعرضت لأسر حد فيكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا جبت سيرة عياااال حد فيكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى كدة أن مافيش حد فى الدنيا يكتب رأيه أو رؤيته ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هو لازم نسبح بحمد رأيكم أنتم ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا أتهمتها فى شرفها لاسمح الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هى تتهم الناس بالتزوير حلال ليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا اللى قالته نازل من السما وحى يوحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما الطب الشرعى كدبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تقولها لو أبوكى ...ترضى له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا عبود بس اللى ماسكين ولاده وأسرته ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


هههههههه
بتقول يا دى النيلة على اسرة عبود؟؟؟؟؟
لالالالالا مسحملكش 
عبود صديق وعضو نشيط هنا فملكش دعوة باسرتة
سؤال على جنب
لو حد من اسرتك لو معارفك حصلة كدة  كان هيكوون اية موقفك هههههههههههههههههههههه:59::smil15::smil15::smil15:[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يادى النييييييلة عليا وعلى أسرتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى اللى جابك يا عبووووود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة تقولى ولادك.... وواحدة تقولى أسرتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا تعرضت لأسر حد فيكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا جبت سيرة عياااال حد فيكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى كدة أن مافيش حد فى الدنيا يكتب رأيه أو رؤيته ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هو لازم نسبح بحمد رأيكم أنتم ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا أتهمتها فى شرفها لاسمح الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هى تتهم الناس بالتزوير حلال ليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا اللى قالته نازل من السما وحى يوحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما الطب الشرعى كدبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تقولها لو أبوكى ...ترضى له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا عبود بس اللى ماسكين ولاده وأسرته ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اولا متتعصبش اوى كده هدى اعصابك متزعلش :yaka::yaka::yaka:

بس هو احنا بندافع عن البت ومتعاطفين معاها ليه نعرفها قريبتنا ؟ بالطبع لا لكن كل واحد او واحده حاطط نفسه مكان ام البت او اخوها او ابوها لو انت تفهمت احنا مشاركين ومتعاطفين فى القضية دى ليه هتفهم انه ببساطة جدا لازم نقولك انت لو مكان ابوها او اخوها هيكون رايك ايه؟ حضرتك واخدها على انه قضية منشورة وخلاص  لكن  احنا بنتعاطف بصفتنا كاولياء امور لطلبة وطالبات وعاجلا اجلا هنجرب وهنعانى من الفساد ده


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يادى النييييييلة عليا وعلى أسرتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى اللى جابك يا عبووووود*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة تقولى ولادك.... وواحدة تقولى أسرتك[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


دا استنصاد مع سبق الاسترصاد والترصد ههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دا استنصاد مع سبق الاسترصاد والترصد ههههههه​


:2::2::2::bomb:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هههههههه
> بتقول يا دى النيلة على اسرة عبود؟؟؟؟؟
> لالالالالا مسحملكش
> عبود صديق وعضو نشيط هنا فملكش دعوة باسرتة
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> احنا بنتعاطف بصفتنا كاولياء امور لطلبة وطالبات وعاجلا اجلا هنجرب وهنعانى من الفساد ده


 *[FONT=&quot]يخرب بيت العيشة على اللى عايشينها على اللى عايزين يعيشوها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا بنتى تعاطفى معاها زى ما انتى عايزة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا متعاطف مع واحد مش قادر يدافع عن نفسه ماسمعنهووووش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا جت له 1 على 100 فرصة حد يسمعععععه هو كماااااااان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لية أنتى تتعاطفى وانا ما تعاطفش ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أنا حتى راجل عاتشيفى طحنننن[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لو حد من اسرتك لو معارفك حصلة كدة  كان هيكوون اية موقفك هههههههههههههههههههههه:59::smil15::smil15::smil15:


*أفتح باب التاكسى وارميه برة
وأقول عندنا منه كتير 
:new6::new6::new6:

طاااب بُص أنا أتحدى أى حد فى المنتدى دهون 
يطلع لى مشاركة واحدة ليا فصلت فيها فى الموضوع دهون
قبل ما يطلع تقرير النيابة
تحدددددددى 

تحدى ...لو كنت فصلت برأى بالسلب أو الأيجاب 
**كل مشاركة كنت بأؤكد لكم ( كله هيبان )*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> انتي عرفتي منين انها مريضه نفسيا او كدابه هل تعرفيها شخصيا اتلكمتي معاها قبل كده
> ازاي حكمتي عليها بكده
> انا مش عارفه انتي عامله هجوم ع البنت دي ليه كأنك متأكده 100% انها كذابه او مريضه نفسيا حسب رؤيتك لها
> ولنفرض اللي حصل لمريم حصل لبنتك كنتي ها تقولي عليها نفس اللي قولتيه علي مريم بالطبع لاء لكن كنتي ها تجري شمال ويمين لغاية ما تجيبي حقها
> واحنا مش الشعب القديس احنا الشعب اللي ربنا خاصه بمحبة الناس والاحساس بمشاكلهم وما نحبش الظلم



*و انتى عرفتى منين إن فيه فساد فى التقرير ؟؟

أنا شايفاكم ظالمين و قساة القلوب 

ليه ما تفرضوش إنها مريضة يعنى ؟؟؟

لو حصل مع بنتى ؟؟

ما عنديش بنت عندى ولد 

لو حصل ؟؟ 

حاستنى تقرير الطب الشرعى و لو التقرير طلع يقول إنه خط ابنى 

حاطلع تيييييييييييييت أهل إبنى و حأوديه لدكتور أمراض نفسية بعد ما أديله علقة ما خدهاش حمار فى مطلع 
​*


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2015)

> *تحدى ...لو كنت فصلت برأى بالسلب أو الأيجاب*


يعنى انت مش واخد موقف سلبى منها من الاول يا عوبد؟؟؟؟
امال لية كل الاشرار هنا والاخيار حاطين عليك ههههه


----------



## Maran+atha (2 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و انتى عرفتى منين إن فيه فساد فى التقرير ؟؟
> 
> أنا شايفاكم ظالمين و قساة القلوب
> 
> ...


شكرا كثير لمشاركتك
فكرتيني بنكتة بتقول:
واحد صعيدي فى مستشفي حكومة لعلاج ابنه
فقرر الدكتور دخول الطفل غرفة العمليات
وبعد ذلك خرج الدكتور من غرفة العمليات وقال للأب ابنك مات
ثم خرج الولد من غرفة العمليات وهو يجرى ويردد "يابا انا حى يابا"
فقال الأب لابنه أخرس يا ولد هو انت هتعرف اكتر من الحكومة اللى قالت انك ميت
ثم خرج الأب فورا من المستشفى حزين لاعتقاده أن ابنه مات كما قال الدكتور "الكذاب"
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## تيمو (2 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و انت جبت منين ان فيه ظلم وقع على البنت ؟؟؟
> 
> ليه ما حطتش الفروض التانية ؟؟*



لأنو مستحيل بكل الأحوال حد ياخد صفر إلا إذا قرر أن يأخذ الصفر بكامل قواه العقلية ... معقول مثلاً هي قررت تاخد الصفر ومن ثم تعمل "شو إعلامي" ؟؟ 

لو فكّرت بهاي الطريقة تبقى عبقرية مش مريضة ولا كدابة .. بس ما أعتقد العقلية "الإجرامية" من الممكن أن تصل لهاي الدرجة من التخطيط والتفكير.

هناك خلل حتماً، لو جابت مثلاً 50 أو 60% منطقي بس صفر؟؟ كبيرة شوية هلفبركة ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> لأنو مستحيل بكل الأحوال حد ياخد صفر إلا إذا قرر أن يأخذ الصفر بكامل قواه العقلية ... معقول مثلاً هي قررت تاخد الصفر ومن ثم تعمل "شو إعلامي" ؟؟
> 
> لو فكّرت بهاي الطريقة تبقى عبقرية مش مريضة ولا كدابة .. بس ما أعتقد العقلية "الإجرامية" من الممكن أن تصل لهاي الدرجة من التخطيط والتفكير.
> 
> هناك خلل حتماً، لو جابت مثلاً 50 أو 60% منطقي بس صفر؟؟ كبيرة شوية هلفبركة ..



*إيه الل جاب العقل للمرض النفسى يا اخى ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير لمشاركتك
> فكرتيني بنكتة بتقول:
> واحد صعيدي فى مستشفي حكومة لعلاج ابنه
> فقرر الدكتور دخول الطفل غرفة العمليات
> ...



*مش ح أناقشك فى التشبيه عشان أنا أكبر منك و عيب الل بتقوله 

و لا  حأشتكيك لروك عشان أنت وصفتنى بالغباوة برضوا عشان أنا أكبر من كدة بكتير 

بس أرجوك : المرة الل جاية تحترم نفسك معايا شوية 


*


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش ح أناقشك فى التشبيه عشان أنا أكبر منك و عيب الل بتقوله
> 
> و لا  حأشتكيك لروك عشان أنت وصفتنى بالغباوة برضوا عشان أنا أكبر من كدة بكتير
> 
> ...




أختي الغالية،

صدقيني الاخ ماران اثا اخ محبوب ومهذب ومؤدب جداً. صدقيني لا يقصد في كلامه اي شئ مسيئ ولا يلمح في كلامه اي قلة إحترام.
يا ريت يا احبة ان تكون بيننا حسن نية وان نغفر لبعضنا وان نفسر الأمور بأبسط طريقة وأفضل حال.

وبركة الرب تكون على جميعنا.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> أختي الغالية،
> 
> صدقيني الاخ ماران اثا اخ محبوب ومهذب ومؤدب جداً. صدقيني لا يقصد في كلامه اي شئ مسيئ ولا يلمح في كلامه اي قلة إحترام.
> يا ريت يا احبة ان تكون بيننا حسن نية وان نغفر لبعضنا وان نفسر الأمور بأبسط طريقة وأفضل حال.
> ...



*خلاص يا روك حأستنى تفسيره 

بس لايضاح الامر لك : إحنا كمصريين فاهمين لما حد يقول : مرة واحد صعيدى ....كذا كذا 

يعنى تبدأ التريأة و الاستهزاء و الاستخفاف 

هذا ما لا تعرفه لأنك لست مصريا 

و الأمر ليس له علاة بالنية 

أنا منتظرة منه إعتذاااااااااااااااااااار 

و أشكرك جدا على تعليقك 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى انت مش واخد موقف سلبى منها من الاول يا عوبد؟؟؟؟
> امال لية كل الاشرار هنا والاخيار حاطين عليك ههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا جرجس يا خويا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا متفقين أن الفساد [FONT=&quot]للركب [/FONT]فى كل مفاصل الدولة (ما فيش فصال هنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ركز معايا بقى وتنازل عن الجنسية الصعيدى :t33: خمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"مريم" معاها أستاذ دكتور وشاطر فى شغلته ...أستبينا يا معلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشاطر فى شغلته هيعرف التقرير طالع أمتى من أبحاث التزييف ويمشى وراه لغاية ما يروح للنيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو ( أشطر حبتين ) هيعرف التقرير اللى رايح دهون فيه أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتقد أن الأستاذ ( أشطر حبتين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و من قبل ما النيابة تقول حفظ ...المفرو يكون هو موجود ومتابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو مش موجود ولا متابع ... يبقى يروح يسرح بعربية بطاطا أحسن له وأحسن لموكله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويدخل للمحامى العام ويقاوح ويطعن فى التقرير ويعمل اللى نفسه فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و يطلب أعادة فتح باب التحقيق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ ماعملش حاجة من دى كلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ماصرحش ولا قال أنه طعن وأترفض الطعن أو يمكن قال وأنا مقرتش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى قرا يقولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طاب لييييييية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليييية أعتمد على الآعلام والرأى العام و عمو (محلب) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أمامه طرق قانونية يسلكها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ى منعرفوش الصراحة ..[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حاجة تانية ...مش فيه 16 محامى أعلنوا أنهم مع "مريم" وكتبوا أسمائهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راحوا فين دولى ؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو وقعت حاجة من الأستاذ الدكتور ونسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الستاشر يتابعوا معاه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا كتفوهم وأعتقلوهم علشان محدش يتحرك ولا يتكلم ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 سبتمبر 2015)

منتظر ما تسفر عليه الايام القادمة لنتبين الصادق من الكاذب ....
انا متابع للموضوع من البداية و هنشوف ايه اللي هيحصل في المشكلة دي


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسجيل يا استاذ عبود 

انا اعتقادى ان البنت مظلومه 

تسجيل بدون نقاش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منتظرين نشوف اخر الليله دى ايه 

​


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش فيه 16 محامى أعلنوا أنهم مع "مريم" وكتبوا أسمائهم*[/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]راحوا فين دولى ؟ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو وقعت حاجة من الأستاذ الدكتور ونسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الستاشر يتابعوا معاه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا كتفوهم وأعتقلوهم علشان محدش يتحرك ولا يتكلم ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



كلامك كله موضوعي.
بس تعليقي على الستاشر محامي.
أنا من أول ما قرأت الخبر لم اصدق صحته.  ما انت عارف الإعلام العربي.[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (2 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خلاص يا روك حأستنى تفسيره
> 
> بس لايضاح الامر لك : إحنا كمصريين فاهمين لما حد يقول : مرة واحد صعيدى ....كذا كذا
> 
> ...


شكرا للمشاركة
الأول انا صعيدي جدا
فبالتالي هذة ليست شتيمة
ولكن هدفى من مشاركتى لحضرتك التالى:
يمكن أن يكون انسان طفل بسيط قليل المعرفة أصدق من دكتور مسؤل له درجة عالية فى العلم
ونحن علينا أن لا ننخدع لأنه يوجد حقائق واضحة 

اعتذر على سوء فهم لكلامي
أتمنى أن أكون وضحت لحضرتك قصدي

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Maran+atha (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا جرجس يا خويا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا متفقين أن الفساد [FONT=&quot]للركب [/FONT]فى كل مفاصل الدولة (ما فيش فصال هنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ركز معايا بقى وتنازل عن الجنسية الصعيدى :t33: خمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]"مريم" معاها أستاذ دكتور وشاطر فى شغلته ...أستبينا يا معلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشاطر فى شغلته هيعرف التقرير طالع أمتى من أبحاث التزييف ويمشى وراه لغاية ما يروح للنيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو ( أشطر حبتين ) هيعرف التقرير اللى رايح دهون فيه أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتقد أن الأستاذ ( أشطر حبتين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و من قبل ما النيابة تقول حفظ ...المفرو يكون هو موجود ومتابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو مش موجود ولا متابع ... يبقى يروح يسرح بعربية بطاطا أحسن له وأحسن لموكله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويدخل للمحامى العام ويقاوح ويطعن فى التقرير ويعمل اللى نفسه فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و يطلب أعادة فتح باب التحقيق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


شكرا كثير لمشاركتك
الكوسة التى أدت أن ال 13 فى الطب الشرعي أن يقولوا كذب 
هى نفس الكوسة التى أدت الى سرعة حفظ التحقيق فى هذه القضية
الموضوع يوجد مسؤل له نفوز قادر أن يسيطر على خبراء الخط وسرعة حفظ التحقيق
ثق انه مهما كان المحامى شاطر فى المحافظة لا يمكن أن يكون مؤثر كالمسؤل فى نفس المكان 

حضرتك فى المحافظات يوجد من هم الذين يخافون من المسؤل أكثر من القانون
فأنا شاهدت هذا السلوك بنفسي 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا جرجس يا خويا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا متفقين أن الفساد [FONT=&quot]للركب *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى كل مفاصل الدولة (ما فيش فصال هنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ركز معايا بقى وتنازل عن الجنسية الصعيدى :t33: خمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]"مريم" معاها أستاذ دكتور وشاطر فى شغلته ...أستبينا يا معلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشاطر فى شغلته هيعرف التقرير طالع أمتى من أبحاث التزييف ويمشى وراه لغاية ما يروح للنيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو ( أشطر حبتين ) هيعرف التقرير اللى رايح دهون فيه أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتقد أن الأستاذ ( أشطر حبتين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و من قبل ما النيابة تقول حفظ ...المفرو يكون هو موجود ومتابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو مش موجود ولا متابع ... يبقى يروح يسرح بعربية بطاطا أحسن له وأحسن لموكله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويدخل للمحامى العام ويقاوح ويطعن فى التقرير ويعمل اللى نفسه فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و يطلب أعادة فتح باب التحقيق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


معلهش يا اخويا عبود
مش هاقدر احقق امنيتك واتنازل عنها ثانية واحدة
الصعيدى فى دمى
انت مشربتش من نيلها ولا اية ههههه
الاستاذ دة واخد القضية بدافع التعاطف اولا 
ثانيا يمكن وجهة نظرة ان ضغط الاعلام اقوى من الوسائل القانونية
على فكرة حصلت من فترة فى امريكا قضية هزت الراىء العام بسبب المحامى
الموكل بتاعة كان لابس فى الحيط وحسن حظة انة اسمر
المحامى العوئر خلاها قضية  عنصرية بسبب اللون  وكسب القضية:t17:[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للمشاركة
> الأول انا صعيدي جدا
> فبالتالي هذة ليست شتيمة
> اعتذر على سوء فهم لكلامي
> ...




*حصل خير​*



Maran+atha قال:


> يمكن أن يكون انسان طفل بسيط قليل المعرفة أصدق من دكتور مسؤل له درجة عالية فى العلم
> ونحن علينا أن لا ننخدع لأنه يوجد حقائق واضحة



*التشبيه خاطىء
لأن الموضوع مش موضوع مين أصدق 

الموضوع أكبر من كدة 

أنا ليا رؤية تانية 

و  شايفة ان البنت ديه حتضيع القضية القبطية 

لأنها بلييييييييييييييييدة و مريضة نفسيا 

البنت ديه حتضيعنا 

أنا عندى مواقف ممكن أعمل لكم بيها موضوع لوحده 

مواقف بتأكد وجهة نظرى 


​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> منتظر ما تسفر عليه الايام القادمة لنتبين الصادق من الكاذب ....





joeseph.jesus قال:


> انا متابع للموضوع من البداية و هنشوف ايه اللي هيحصل في المشكلة دي



 الاحداث هتسفر ان البنت مريضه و مش هيدوها حقهااااا
و هذا عن تجربه صابقه عشتهاااا مع بنوته متفوقه- دلوقتى  دكتوره قد الدنيا فى مستشفى لندن- دا غير كل الى سمعت عنهم  و عرفت قصصهم و كلهم كانوا متفوقين من حضانه --
و محدش اخد حقه-- مهما كان فيه اثباتات-- حتى لما لقوا ورقهم--
للاسف محدش رجعت له درجاته--

:smi411: انا متشائمه  بس دا من الى شوفته بعينى و سمعته--  و الكلام دا مستمر من اكثر من عشر سنين كمان-- كل سنه فيه حالات كدا-- مفيش سنه بتسلم--
 حلها تسافر--
او ربنا يعمل معجزه فعلا و يخليهم يدوها حقها .....
 و الله اعلم بكل الخفايا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاحداث هتسفر ان البنت مريضه و مش هيدوها حقهااااا
> و هذا عن تجربه صابقه عشتهاااا مع بنوته متفوقه- دلوقتى  دكتوره قد الدنيا فى مستشفى لندن- دا غير كل الى سمعت عنهم  و عرفت قصصهم و كلهم كانوا متفوقين من حضانه --
> و محدش اخد حقه-- مهما كان فيه اثباتات-- حتى لما لقوا ورقهم--
> للاسف محدش رجعت له درجاته--
> ...



*ما تحكى لنا يا حبو القصة بتاعة التجربة السابقة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

هههههههههههههههههه يا بنتى حكيتها لما لسانى نشف -- قاصدى صوابعى  قشفت هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يا بنتى حكيتها لما لسانى نشف -- قاصدى صوابعى  قشفت هههههه



*طب انا ما شوفتش حاجة 

ابعتى لى اللينك *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

اقول لك تانى علشان خاطر عيونك--
 عائله صديقه عائلتنا-- بنتهم كانت من المتفوقين طوووووووووووووووووول حياتها-- من الناس الى يقطعوا نفسهم على الدرجه و النص درجه- 
 جت فى ثانويه لاقت نفسها يدوب جايبه 60% اقل او اكثر بشويه--
 البنت جالها انهياااار عصبى -- راحوا تظلموا  و كشفوا على الورق طلع مش ورقها--
 المحامى من اول يوم قال لها--  القضيه دى محسومه مش هتاخد حقها- كل سنه بيحصل كدا و محصلتش ان حد اخد حقه- بس لو عايزا نكمل ماشى--
 كملوا و  كشفوا على درجات كل الى كانوا فى اللجنه-- و شافوا اعلى الدرجات راحوا كشفوا على الورق-- طلع اوراق البنت  الى نعرفها---
 و الورق راح لبنت خايبه كل سنه بتنجح بملاحق- بس اهلها ناس اغنيه جداااااااااااااا- و كان نفس الاسم الثلاثتى--
 رفعوا قضيه و طالبوا بخبراء خط و  و قلوبوا الدنيا و مفيش فايده خبراء الخط قالوا الورق متبدلش ورقها هو ورقها  و دا خطها--
 يا جدعان  دا انتو حتى سئلتوا فى اى علامه فى الورق-- قالت لهم فى مده كذا كنت شاطبه السوال التانى و كتبته فى الاخر و فى ماده كذا حليت السوال الفولانى قبل السوال التانى و و و و كل كلامها طلع صح-- نفس الى فى ورق البنت التانيه --
كانوا مدرسنها بيبكم معاها لانها كانت بترجع تحل تانى الامتحان فى البيت كتابه و توريه للمدرسين بتوعها و يصلحوه معاها--
 و بردوا مفيش اى حق رجع..
و كمان اقترحوا يقارنوا ورق اجابتها فى البيت بورق الاجابات بتاعت الورق بتاع البنت التانيه..
 و الجبرووت ان اهل البنت التانيه رفعوا عليهم قضيه انها اتهمتهم و اتهمت بنتهم انها رشت و سرقه مجهود حد-- 
  و بعدها كذا واحده اسمع قصتها و بردوا بتبقى من المتفوقين طوول حياتهم
 -- اومااااال انا امتحنت كله بالالمانى ليييه
و ليه بقول من اول يووم ان البنت دى لو اتشقلبت مش هتاخد حقها--
البنت الى اعرفها سافروا لندن و باقت دكتوره كبيره هناك--
ربنا بيعوض


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اقول لك تانى علشان خاطر عيونك--
> عائله صديقه عائلتنا-- بنتهم كانت من المتفوقين طوووووووووووووووووول حياتها-- من الناس الى يقطعوا نفسهم على الدرجه و النص درجه-
> جت فى ثانويه لاقت نفسها يدوب جايبه 60% اقل او اكثر بشويه--
> البنت جالها انهياااار عصبى -- راحوا تظلموا  و كشفوا على الورق طلع مش ورقها--
> ...



*نفس الاسم الثلاثى ؟؟؟

طب سؤال : اللخبطة كانت فى كل المواد ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ايووون فى كل المواد
 الصفحه البرانيه كانت بتاعت البنت-- قالت دا خطها و دا رقم جلوسها-- بس الورق الى جوه مش بتاعها--
 و دى كانت دحيييحه--  و كانت ترجع تحل الامتحان تانى كتااابه--


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايووون فى كل المواد
> الصفحه البرانيه كانت بتاعت البنت-- قالت دا خطها و دا رقم جلوسها-- بس الورق الى جوه مش بتاعها--
> و دى كانت دحيييحه--  و كانت ترجع تحل الامتحان تانى كتااابه--



*أنا عندى قصة عكس قصتك 

و ديه ما كانت ابنة عمى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

بنت عمك-- طب احكى --
 كبرهاا تخش طعيت فى الكنترول و يراضوا الى هناك بقرشنات -- و يقوم مغير لها درجاتها قال ايه المدرس مكنش حاسب الارقام دى-- او مكنش مصلح السؤال دا -- او نسى يدى درجات عليه--
 فى الحاله دى بيقدروا ياخدوا لهم درجات-- و فى ناس عارفين الموضوع دا كويس و عارفين السكه دى كويس و بيعملوا الفلم دا كذب  و ياخدولهم على حسه درجات بدون استحقاق--
 و فيه منهم فعلا بيكونوا يستحقوها--
 دى الحالات الى بتمشى--

 لكن حالات تبديل الورق بالكامل  فى كل المواد دى مبتمشيش ابدا ابدا و لا بالطبل البلدى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بنت عمك-- طب احكى --
> كبرهاا تخش طعيت فى الكنترول و يراضوا الى هناك بقرشنات -- و يقوم مغير لها درجاتها قال ايه المدرس مكنش حاسب الارقام دى-- او مكنش مصلح السؤال دا -- او نسى يدى درجات عليه--
> فى الحاله دى بيقدروا ياخدوا لهم درجات-- و فى ناس عارفين الموضوع دا كويس و عارفين السكه دى كويس و بيعملوا الفلم دا كذب  و ياخدولهم على حسه درجات بدون استحقاق--
> و فيه منهم فعلا بيكونوا يستحقوها--
> ...



*لا الموضوع غير كدة خالص 

بصى حأعمل لها موضوع منفصل 

دعوة يعنى للتفكير​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

اوووك مستنيا الموضوع


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*حتى لو حصل مع بنت عمك.. فهذا لا ينفي حدوث التزوير

انتي اتهمتي البنت بالباطل وبالتزوير حفاظاً على ماء وجه المؤسسات الحكومية

وسوف تحاسبي على كل كلمة خرجت منك.

وحتى وإن ظهر لنا بأن البنت قد كذبت وهو مانسبته 0.001%
فهذا لن يشفع لك اتهامك الدائم للبنت مع سبق الاصرار 
وجعلتيها كذابة..
وهذا لأنك اتكئتي على الطرف القوي ووقفت ضد البنت المسكينة المغلوبة على امرها.. كل هذا ونحن نعرف بأن الفساد منتشر.. والكلام موجه لعبود ايضاً

بس ربنا كبير 

سلام leasantr
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> وسوف تحاسبي على كل كلمة خرجت منك.
> فهذا لن يشفع لك اتهامك الدائم للبنت مع سبق الاصرار
> وجعلتيها كذابة..
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]نسيت تدعى على عبود ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى يشيل ويحط عليك ويجيب لك المرض البطال ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ونسيت تدعى على عيالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى ماتشوف لهم يوم نجاح ويقعد لك صُرة ملح فى بنتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعيلتى بالمرة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى ماتوعوا تتلموا فى حتة إلا ويطلع لكم فيها الطب الشرعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا بُعدااا
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قاااااادر يا كرريييييم 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نسيت تدعى على عبود ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى يشيل ويحط عليك ويجيب لك المرض البطال ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ونسيت تدعى على عيالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى ماتشوف لهم يوم نجاح ويقعد لك صُرة ملح فى بنتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


اتبلى بقى على الراجل
الراجل بيقول هتتحاسبوا 
فوق عند ربنا او عند السيسى مقلش ههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اتبلى بقى على الراجل
> الراجل بيقول هتتحاسبوا
> فوق عند ربنا او عند السيسى مقلش ههههههه


*ياعمى لأءة
دة قبل كدة دعى علينا فعلا ...
بس أنا ما عطتوش الفرصة اللى كان بيرسم عليها
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعمى لأءة
> دة قبل كدة دعى علينا فعلا ...
> بس أنا ما عطتوش الفرصة اللى كان بيرسم عليها
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


اممممممم
ومالة من حق كل مواطن يدعى لربنا حسب ما شايف
ضد القانون دة يا عوبد:a63:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اممممممم
> ومالة من حق كل مواطن يدعى لربنا حسب ما شايف
> ضد القانون دة يا عوبد:a63:


*لأ طبعا مش ضده 
لو كان الدُعا بيجوز 
ماكان خلى صبى ولا عجوز 
*​


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ طبعا مش ضده
> لو كان الدُعا بيجوز
> ماكان خلى صبى ولا عجوز
> *​


طلع مين بقى الشعب القديس هناههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> طلع مين بقى الشعب القديس هناههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]( نجيب محفوظ ) قالها حكمة فى رواية الكرنك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا مجرمين ...كلنا ضحايا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( نجيب محفوظ ) قالها حكمة فى رواية الكرنك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا مجرمين ...كلنا ضحايا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


اة طبعا
دى جملة عبقرية
كان يستحق نوبل بالفغل[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نسيت تدعى على عبود ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى يشيل ويحط عليك ويجيب لك المرض البطال ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ونسيت تدعى على عيالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلهى ماتشوف لهم يوم نجاح ويقعد لك صُرة ملح فى بنتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



لالالا حرام انا بقول  احنا منجيش جانب العيال ولا امهم كمان ملهومش ذنب ركزوا على الراس الكبيررة :t31:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لالالا حرام انا بقول  احنا منجيش جانب العيال *ولا امهم *كمان ملهومش ذنب ركزوا على الراس الكبيررة :t31:


*لأ تقدروا تركزوا على أمهم 
أنا مسامح 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعمى لأءة
> دة قبل كدة دعى علينا فعلا ...
> بس أنا ما عطتوش الفرصة اللى كان بيرسم عليها
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​




*
ماتوسعهاش اوي ياعوبد.. مش للدرجادي يعني
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( نجيب محفوظ ) قالها حكمة فى رواية الكرنك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا مجرمين ...كلنا ضحايا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



بصراحة اوجزت فانجزت بجملة عمنا نجيب محفوظ
كلنا ضحايا كلنا مجرمين
دى قصتنا
قصة شعبنا
....
لك التحية[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ تقدروا تركزوا على أمهم
> أنا مسامح
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



هههههههههههههههه ايه المحبة دى كلها


----------



## gaser2 (3 سبتمبر 2015)

الفنان محمّد صبحي يتكفّل بتعليم طالبة الصفر في الخارج ،أظن دا خبر جديد والرابط أهه:
http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-and-world/egypt/2015/08/31/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF-%D8%B5%D8%A8%D8%AD%D9%8A-%D9%8A%D8%AA%D9%83%D9%81%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%B1-%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AC-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1-.html


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> الفنان محمّد صبحي يتكفّل بتعليم طالبة الصفر في الخارج ،أظن دا خبر جديد والرابط أهه:
> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-and-world/egypt/2015/08/31/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF-%D8%B5%D8%A8%D8%AD%D9%8A-%D9%8A%D8%AA%D9%83%D9%81%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%B1-%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AC-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1-.html



لا مش جديد ولا حاجة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

بس ده فيهم منقبات هو فى منقبات قديسات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> بس ده فيهم منقبات هو فى منقبات قديسات


*دة عين القداسة يا سول
:new6::new6::new6:

نسيتوا صفحة ( عبيلو وأديلو )
وصفحة ( شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة )
وصفحة ( غشاشون فدائيون ) 

*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

فى فعلا غشاشين كتير وبرخصة كمان لكن فى كمان طلبة وظالبات مش بيغشوا وصدقنى انا عمرى مغشيت ولا بعرف وولادى طالعين بنفس المبدأ ودايما اقولهم اللى يوقف معاكم متحلهوش سيب السؤال فاضى افضل من انك تنقله او تغشه من حد وبيجوا يحكولى عن اللجان واللى بيحصل فيها وبقولهم اياكم تكونوا غشيتوا حرف واحد وافضل اعيد وازيد واوقعهم فى الكلام علشان بخاف يكونوا غشوا حاجة  ونشكر الله هما مقتنعين ان الغش مش بيفيد وزى ماهما بيتعبوا وبيحرصوا على ان محدش يسرق مجهودهم  غيرهم كمان كده وكل واحد اولى بمجهوده حتى علشان يحدد مستواه ويعرف يقيم نفسه صح


----------

